# Glock Safety



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

Can someone explain how the safety systems of a glock works? i am looking at a Glock 19 if that helps. thanks


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

03mossy said:


> Can someone explain how the safety systems of a glock works? i am looking at a Glock 19 if that helps. thanks


I'm sure someone with a more detailed explanation will come in, but it has a trigger safety. Basically, if you pull the trigger it will go bang. No manual safety or anything like that. If you don't pull the trigger, it won't go bang. It's very simple, but if you know basic handgun safety then it's not a problem. Don't touch the trigger unless you want it to go bang....VERY good guns....

-Jeff-

PS: Have you looked at the XD's? :anim_lol::watching:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The Glock design has three internal safety mechanisms; the trigger safety, the firing pin safety, and the drop safety. They all work off the trigger/trigger bar, and are engaged at all times unless the trigger is pulled to the rear. When the trigger is released, they re-engage automatically.

IMO, in modern handgun designs, separately operated manual safeties are redundant and sometimes seem to encourage unsafe handling practices. There are a small number of untrained or improperly trained folks who think you can do certain things with a handgun that is "on safe" that you shouldn't do with a handgun that is "off safe" (or one that has no separate manual safety). This is incorrect. Safe weapon handling is not dependent on mechanical devices. In fact, I am of the opinion that if you hand a person an unfamiliar handgun and tell them that it is fully loaded and the safety is off, then they will probably handle it like they SHOULD be handling EVERY handgun they touch; carefully, with muzzle direction and safe handling practices in mind at all times.

Take the XD-series guns, for instance (since someone mentioned them :mrgreen. As soon as you grip the gun, you have deactivated one of the safety devices. It doesn't matter if you are loading it, clearing it, holstering it, drawing it, whatever; as soon as you grip it, you remove one level of mechanical safety devices (the grip safety). This is progress? Not in my book...


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Can someone explain how the safety systems of a glock works?


1. You
2. Your mind
3. Your finger
Then there's:


> the trigger safety, the firing pin safety, and the drop safety


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the replies



BeefyBeefo said:


> PS: Have you looked at the XD's? :anim_lol::watching:


yes i have looked at the XD's, i acctually have my choice narrowed down to either the Glock 19, XD9sc, M&P 9c, or Ruger SR9. it's a tough choice they all seem like great guns and all feel good in my hands. i am going to a rental range sat to test the glock and xd, can't find anywhere that has the mp or sr9 to shoot. i am sure i am just being overly critical as they all are probley good guns, but i want to be sure as although this gun will be used mainly at the range, my life (and families) may depend on it someday.


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

shot he G 17 and the XD9c this a.m. put about 150 rounds through each of them and they are both great guns! i was a little more accurate with the glock but the xd felt a little better in my hands, so i think i am going with the xd. i think someone could flip a coin and be happy with either!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Good Choice! :smt023 You going with a 4" service model then I assume?

-Jeff-


----------



## 03mossy (Mar 4, 2008)

not 100% sure yet. thats the one i tested and loved it, but the sub-c with the mag. extention feels the same in my hand and wood be eazier to conceal. my only worry going with the 3" instead of the 4" i might loose some accuracy and i want to someday try shooting compititions with it. any thoughts on this?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know anything about competition shooting, but I would guess you'd want ATLEAST a 4" barrel. The XDSC with the extended mag in it has the exact same grip length as the Service, so it's not any easier to conceal it, since the grip is the hardest part to conceal (or so I hear). That would also be why it feels the same in your hand. I have the service and just ordered a sub-compact. I will be looking to trade the extended mag for another 10-rounder since the extension would just make the grip the same length as my service. Hope that helps a little.

-Jeff-


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

03mossy said:


> Can someone explain how the safety systems of a glock works? i am looking at a Glock 19 if that helps. thanks


Glock has a very simple safety keep your finger off the trigger


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

glocks are some of the safest pistols you can buy. one of the few that I completley trust to be safe and not take too long to get into action, manual safeties just make you slower, not safer.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

brisk21 said:


> glocks are some of the safest pistols you can buy. one of the few that I completley trust to be safe and not take too long to get into action, manual safeties just make you slower, not safer.


I like Glocks and have one on my hip as I type this, but manual safeties of the 1911 type *do not* slow you down if you know how to use them properly. If they slowed the shooter down, 1911s wouldn't have been dominating practical/speed shooting since the sport's inception.


----------



## brisk21 (Mar 14, 2008)

yes, your right, I stand corrected. It is one more step to complete before firing, but if you know what your doing, it doesn't slow you down. Me, I just personally like the glock style safties for carry because generally in a carry situation you have to react very quickly, whereas in home defense, you may have time to think. I guess the lack of a manual safety is onel less mistake you can make while drawing quickly.


----------

